# Gaming PC For 20K



## muraliand (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Guys
planning to get a casual gaming PC.
when i say gaming i will be mostly playing old ones (half life2,GTA IV)
i will also be doing some image editing.
My Budget is Max 20K (As i already have monitor,speakers,keyboard&mouse)
what i need is
processor
MB
RAM
HDD
optical drive
cabinet
GPU (if it is really required)
UPS (yes in the same budget)

Please suggest good config.. 

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)*
Casual Gaming,Image editing
*2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?*
Yes
*3. What is your MAX budget?*
20K
*4. Planning to overclock? *
NO
*5. Which OS are you planning to use?*
XP,WIN7
*6. How much hard drive space is needed?*
500G 
*7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen?*
-NA-
*8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)*
7
*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? *
assembler
*10. When are you planning to buy the system?*
5 days max..
*11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?*
Yes
*12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.*
Monitor,Speakers,Keboard& Mouse
*13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?*
Bangalore
*14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary*
quick help needed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

Athlon 2 x4 630 @ 4.9k
biostar TA785G3 hd @ 4.2k
2GB DDR3 1333 MHz @ 2.5k
sapphire hd 5670 @ 5.2k
samsung 500gb @ 1.8k
fsp saga 2 400w @ 2k
cm elite 310 @ 2k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2010)

Processor: Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 3.9k
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4k
Ram: Corsair 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz Value @ 2.7k
Graphics Card: Sapphire HD5670 512Mb GDDR5 @ Rs.5.2k
PSU: FSP Saga II 400W @ Rs.2k
Cabinet: Zebronics Bijli without PSU @ 1.2k
Hard Drive: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500Gb @ 1.8k
DVD Writer: LG 22X DVD @ 1k
UPS: APC BR550VA @ 1.8k

total: 23.6k

this will play almost any game you throw at it @ a descent resolution. 

do note: 

1. don't compromise on the PSU. get FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W. don't go for Cooler Master Extreme series. as they are rated too high. but actual power they deliver is low.

2. don't go for HD5670 1Gb. too much memory.

3. get Athlon II X3. not X2.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

To lower down the cost get x3 435 @ 3.9k


----------



## muraliand (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys for helping out here,
BTW X3435 & x4 630 shall opt for X3 435+HD5670 combo or x4 630+IGP combo.'cause i do not have any new games right now to play.
i was thinking to go for x4 630+IGP and may be after another 6-8months down the line get another 2GBRAM+HD5670.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

but you have the budget to opt for the graphics card.


----------



## muraliand (Jun 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but you have the budget to opt for the graphics card.


with X3 435 and HD5670 it is going past 20k,instead if i remove HD5670 
i can go for quad core X4 630 and the price come under 20K.
Anyway i am going find the actual prices and post them ASAP.

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but you have the budget to opt for the graphics card.


with X3 435 and HD5670 it is going past 20k,instead if i remove HD5670 
i can go for quad core X4 630 and the price come under 20K.
Anyway i am going find the actual prices and post them ASAP.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 29, 2010)

muraliand, I think you should go with a Quad core and purchase the card later.
For any editing job, quad core is better than a Tri core processor, and now at 4.9k, Athlon II 635 is available. 630 is available at 4.6k.
 Athlon II X4 635 3 Ghz @ 4.9k
Seagate 500 GB @ 2k (instead of Samsung one as service is good for Seagate)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

then get x4 and the card later as cilus suggested


----------



## muraliand (Jun 30, 2010)

guyz,
there is chnage in my plan,earlier i wanted to hook up my old LG CRT 15" monitor to this new CPU but due to transport issue i have dumped that plan ( i have to bring it from hyd to BLR) i am planning to buy BenQ E2200HD. can i connect this one through HDMI to the Biostar TA785G3 HD? if yes how will be the performence in gaming and overall?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2010)

muraliand said:


> guyz,
> there is chnage in my plan,earlier i wanted to hook up my old LG CRT 15" monitor to this new CPU but due to transport issue i have dumped that plan ( i have to bring it from hyd to BLR) i am planning to buy BenQ E2200HD. can i connect this one through HDMI to the Biostar TA785G3 HD? if yes how will be the performence in gaming and overall?



E2200 + IGP = everything works fine except gaming. cause you talking about gaming on a 22" using IGP. if you play mostly 2005-2008 games, it'll run in low settings. 

but if gaming one primary use, get a 20" monitor. at least IGP won't be taxed lot.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

better to either increase the budget a lil more or buy gfx card later


----------



## muraliand (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC For 20K (increased the Budget to 32K)*

This is the rig i have finally decided (Increased the budget to 32K ),
i have enquired about the prices today in banaglore
*Config:*
Athlon II X4 630 3.0GHz @ 4.6k 
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.1k
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.2k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.0k
WD 500GB SATA @ 1.8k
BenQ 22" E2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9.5k
APV 800VA @2.8K

Not yet decided on the PSU & Cabby need to select from what is availbale in the market.give me 2 to 3 options on this.my budget is only max 3k for PSU & cabby.suggest is this config fine,any changes required..
planning to buy this saturday


----------



## aby geek (Jul 1, 2010)

erm i dont think you can get both things in 3k . just not possible if you do ull definitely burn ur rig.

PSU: FSP Saga II 400W @ Rs.2k
Cabinet: Zebronics Bijli without PSU @ 1.2k

heres the cheapest combo 
if you can please try and get FSP saga II 500W.


----------



## muraliand (Jul 1, 2010)

aby geek said:


> erm i dont think you can get both things in 3k . just not possible if you do ull definitely burn ur rig.
> 
> PSU: FSP Saga II 400W @ Rs.2k
> Cabinet: Zebronics Bijli without PSU @ 1.2k
> ...


 
if it is Die Die situation can increase 1k, But "Saga II 400W" is this enough for the rig.what would be the price of FSP saga II 500W,Is it really that much power needed for this components?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 1, 2010)

ram price is killer. 2.2k for 2Gb DDR3? nice.

for PSU:

FSP Saga II 400W (as mentioned above) or Gigabyte 460W @ same price. yes that PSU will be enough for your rig.


----------



## muraliand (Jul 1, 2010)

So the rest of the config looks gooood


----------



## muraliand (Jul 2, 2010)

went to another dealer yesterday night the earlier dealer didn't has HD5670 512MB & Biostar TA785G3 HD. from the new dealer got this quote..and buying on saturday morning..

Athlon II X4 630 3.0GHz @ 4.3k 
Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.2k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.4k
WD 500GB SATA @ 1.8k
BenQ 22" E2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.5k
Sony DVD RW @ 1K
APC UPS 650 VA @ 2.5K

Not sure of which combo i should opt for from the below?
can you guys please suggest..

Cabinet Elite 335 --  with PSU 400W @ 3.5K
with out PSU 400W @ 2.2K
FSP Saga II 400W / 500W @ 1.8K/2.4K 

with 5% VAT it is coming around 35K..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2010)

630 IS NOT clocked at 3.0ghz its 2.8ghz, check again...if it is really 630 then the price IS JUST AWESOMEEEEE, HARDEST TO BEAT....

RAMS priced excellent....just imagine at 4.4k one can get 4gb ddr3 dudes, 4GB AT 4.4K

the price of hdd is good

isnt cm elite 310 available.......

though 400w will be sufficient, but at that price of 500w fsp its hardest to beat and more futureproof....so my suggestion go with it.....

yar, at your place prices are just awesome, hope everywhere in india it was like this.....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2010)

@OP, excellent pricing. just awesome. grab it.

go with what *Jaskanwar Singh *told. no to the bundled PSU in the CM cabinets. its Extreme Power & isn't good when you got a GPU to buy. get Saga II 500W. at other places it cost 2.8k


----------



## Cilus (Jul 2, 2010)

Excellent Pricing for Processor and Ram. But instead of WD HDD, I'll suggest you to go for Seagate one. Price is same for both but Seagate has 5 Years warranty. Now a day, WD is having some troubles with their HDDs. Seagate is well tested and trusted in India.


----------



## muraliand (Jul 2, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 630 IS NOT clocked at 3.0ghz its 2.8ghz, check again...if it is really 630 then the price IS JUST AWESOMEEEEE, HARDEST TO BEAT....
> 
> RAMS priced excellent....just imagine at 4.4k one can get 4gb ddr3 dudes, 4GB AT 4.4K
> 
> ...



cm elite 310 is available,but I really liked the
elite 335 ,the grill & the design is superb


----------



## stonecaper (Jul 3, 2010)

Got Some Suggestion for here also....Thnx 2 all


----------



## muraliand (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,

i have finally purchased my new rig.
here are the specs....

Athlon II X4 630 2.80GHz ---@ 4.2k 
Biostar TA785G3 HD --- @ 4.1k
Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz --- @ 2.3k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5--- @ 5.3k
seagate 500GB SATA --- @ 1.8k
BenQ 22" E2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor--- @ 8.5k
Sony DVD RW @ 1K
APC UPS 650 VA --- @ 2.8K
Cabinet Elite 335 --- @ 2.1K
FSP Saga II 500W--- @ 2.4K 
Belkin wireless USB adapter --- @ 0.6K
HDMI Cable --- @0.4K
logitech KB & M combo ---- @0.6K

TOTAL  @ 36K  with VAT @5% it came around 38K
what do you guys think about the price and all..
i will attach some pics also.
and also i was facing problem with the display with HDMI conection.
it was showing NO CABLE CONNECTED all the time only VGA input was working..  i gooogled and found what the trick is ,we need to press the ENTER button on the monitor multiple times to select the disply as HDMI ans same goes with sound from the monitor.In the menu settings of the monitor we need to select the sound sorce as HDMI..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2010)

first tell me where you live??
the prices are just *excellent, superb and what not..*

now congrats excelllllllllllllllllllllllent purchase...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 11, 2010)

^^ really. the prices are nice. specially the proccy & ram. lowest pricing i seen. congrats muraliand.


----------



## muraliand (Jul 11, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> first tell me where you live??
> the prices are just *excellent, superb and what not..*
> 
> now congrats excelllllllllllllllllllllllent purchase...


Bangalore: i was also not sure,did i got the best bargain?
Thanks for all your help



Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ really. the prices are nice. specially the proccy & ram. lowest pricing i seen. congrats muraliand.


Thank for you too..Sam.Shab


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2010)

man!!
am i in dreams or what
these prices are just too cool

i have no words....
congrats bro...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 11, 2010)

he must be living in tech heaven and not earth...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 12, 2010)

What is wireless USB adapter?
Prices are good, they are falling. It's just a tad higher here in Kolkata


----------



## muraliand (Jul 12, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> man!!
> am i in dreams or what
> these prices are just too cool
> 
> ...


Thanks man..
i have started with 20K i have ended with 38K 



Cool Buddy said:


> What is wireless USB adapter?
> Prices are good, they are falling. It's just a tad higher here in Kolkata


i have BSNL wireless router,and it is in one end of my room and my pc is @the other end so didn't want to lay a LAN cable.this USB will connect to wireless router..


----------



## muraliand (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC For 20K--pics*

Can any one guide me how to post the pics. i click on attahments and when i browse pics and upload them ,images didn't show up.
insert image asking for URL...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC For 20K--pics*



muraliand said:


> Can any one guide me how to post the pics. i click on attahments and when i browse pics and upload them ,images didn't show up.
> insert image asking for URL...



upload to ImageShack. copy the image url (given in the right side/copy from address bar) & apply the links here as Images, by clicking on the "Insert Image" icon.


----------



## muraliand (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Sam,
well here is the link for Pics of my beautiful baby.:C_kiss:

Yfrog Album


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 27, 2010)

Bengaluru rocks. I think u got it from SP road. And ofcourse Bengaluru is IT capital of India. Proud to be KANNADIGA


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2010)

@OP

Nice purchase dude.

may i know the shop/vendor name from where you get this all.....


----------



## muraliand (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes,these are purchased from SP Road bengaluru 
Got it from ashirwad computers.


----------

